# Java Applet offline nutzen!



## reavez (5. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

Ich würd gern diesen Applet offline nutzen. Weiß wer wie ich das hinkrieg?
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/AVL tree applet.htm

Ich hab schon die html datei + BTApplet.class runtergeladen. Es funzt aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Jun 2005)

Das liegt daran, weil das Applet aus wesentlich mehr Klassen besteht, wie man unschwer aus der Java-Console entnehmen kann.

Das gesamte Programm besteht aus folgenden Klassen
BTApplet.class
BSTree.class
BTNode.class
BTTool.class
BTPanel.class
BTData.class
BTSprite.class
MODE.class
MSG.class
SOUND.class
Comparable.class

und 5 Grafiken, die in einem extra-Verzeichnis liegen.
Am einfachsten kann man sich das ganze mit einem Webside-Ripper wie z.B. WebSpider herunterladen.


----------



## Illuvatar (5. Jun 2005)

Das Applet wirft ja beim Starten NullPointers bis zum Gehtnichtmehr


----------



## reavez (5. Jun 2005)

so, habs nun geschaft. es funktioniert.
nur zeigt er mir die grafiken nicht an. habe alle 5 grafiken runtergeladen. gibts dafür vielleicht auch ne class datei?


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Jun 2005)

Komischer Weise werden die fehlenden gif-Bilder nicht mit heruntergeladen.
Auf jeden Fall müssen die Grafiken in einem Verzeichnis namens _images_ auf deiner Platte liegen.
Dort, wo die Klassen liegen, gibts ein Verzeichnis _AVL tree applet_archivos_, welches du in _images_ umbenennst. Die restlichen Grafiken musst du nun per Hand herunterladen.
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_size.gif
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_speed.gif
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_pause.gif
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_thinkon.gif
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_thinkoff.gif
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_ascent.gif
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_descent.gif
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_wineglass.gif
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_martiniglass.gif
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_soundoff.gif
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_soundon.gif
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_splon.gif
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_sploff.gif
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_rbon.gif
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_rboff.gif
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_avlon.gif
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_avloff.gif
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_factorson.gif
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_factorsoff.gif
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_rotate.gif
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_splay.gif
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_minimum.gif
http://webpages.ull.es/users/jriera/Docencia/AVL/images/icon_maximum.gif


----------



## reavez (6. Jun 2005)

wow danke dir für die mühe. jetzt passt alles!!

nochmals vielen vielen dank!!


----------

